# Ονόματα για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνο)



## jglenis (Jun 29, 2008)

Κατά τύχη διαπίστωσα πρόσφατα ότι ο περιφερειακός διευθυντής Μακεδονίας-Θράκης της ΔΕΗ ονομάζεται *Αναστάσιος Μιζαμίδης*, ενώ ο γενικός διευθυντής Παραγωγής *Αβραάμ Μιζάν*... δηλαδή, και να θες να το αφήσεις ασχολίαστο είναι πολύ δύσκολο.


----------



## Bear (Jun 29, 2008)

Ανάμεσα στα πιο απίστευτα ονόματα σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα, που έχω ακούσει ποτέ ήταν αυτό του δικηγόρου που ασχολήθηκε με το διαζύγιο της εξαδέλφης μου: _*Πουλημένος*_


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 29, 2008)

Αμ ο Πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ιδιοκτητών Ακινήτων; Ο Στράτος *Παραδιάς*, που όλο κλαίγεται στα κανάλια για τα δικαιώματα των φτωχών ιδιοκτητών;


----------



## curry (Jun 29, 2008)

Bear said:


> Ανάμεσα στα πιο απίστευτα ονόματα σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα, που έχω ακούσει ποτέ ήταν αυτό του δικηγόρου που ασχολήθηκε με το διαζύγιο της εξαδέλφης μου: _*Πουλημένος*_



Λοιπόν, το Πουλημένος είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο επίθετο στην Κέρκυρα. Μάλιστα, πριν χρόνια, είχε κατέβει ένας Πουλημένος για νομάρχης (ή δήμαρχος, θα σας γελάσω). Εννοείται ότι πήγαμε όλη η φοιτητική εστία στην προεκλογική συγκέντρωση και φαντάζεστε με τι πάθος φωνάζαμε όλοι μαζί "Που-λη-μέ-νε, Που-λη-μέ-νε"!
Στα σοβαρά τώρα, ο τωρινός νομάρχης της Κέρκυρας λέγεται Πουλημένος (άλλος αυτός) κι ακούω καλά λόγια - παρά το όνομα. Πάντως, είναι τρομερό επίθετο για πολιτικό!

Α, και είχα μια φίλη στο σχολείο, Μίζα! Αλλά τελικά δεν ακολούθησε καριέρα που να ταιριάζει στο όνομά της.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Παλιός πιλότος της ΟΑ: *Μακαρίτης* (σκεφθείτε τις εκφράσεις των επιβατών κατά την αναγγελία "Ο κυβερνήτης κύριος Μακαρίτης και το πλήρωμα κλπ").


----------



## danae (Jun 30, 2008)

Ιδιοκτήτης γραφείου κηδειών στη Θεσσαλονίκη: Φάνης *Μπαμπούλας*!


----------



## jglenis (Jun 30, 2008)

Στο Ηράκλειο (το συνηθισμένο ενδεχομένως στις μπαλωθιές) υπάρχει γραφείο κηδειών *Πανηγυράκης*. Πέραν τούτου, έχω γνωρίσει εφοριακό ονόματι *Τσιμπίδα *και αστυνομικό με το όνομα *Ξεσφίγγης*. Έχω δε ακουστά τον περιβόητο βουλευτή *Τομπούλογλου*...


----------



## curry (Jun 30, 2008)

Ο φούρναρης της παλιάς μου γειτονιάς: *Φαφούτης*. Πάντως το ψωμί του δεν σε κάνει φαφούτη - ευτυχώς! Νόμιζω ότι το Φαφούτης κυκλοφορεί και σε οδοντίατρο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Να 'μαι κι εγώ:
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.... (15 μήνες, εδώ;))


Zazula said:


> Παλιός πιλότος της ΟΑ: *Μακαρίτης* (σκεφθείτε τις εκφράσεις των επιβατών κατά την αναγγελία "Ο κυβερνήτης κύριος Μακαρίτης και το πλήρωμα κλπ").


 
Αναγγελία σε πτήση της ΟΑ, που άκουσα πράγματι πριν κάμποσα χρόνια (το μαύρο, όχι το λαδί): 
Ο κυβερνήτης κύριος *Χάρος* και το πλήρωμα σας εύχονται καλό ταξίδι. 
Παρακαλούνται οι επιβάτες, σε όλη τη διάρκεια της πτήσης, να κρατούν τις ταυτότητές τους σφιχτά στα... δόντια. 

Και μια που είπα δόντια: Ο κύριος Μασούλας, Αναπλ. Καθηγητής της Οδοντιατρικής Σχολής του ΕΚΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Να προσθέσω (με επικύρωση Στάθη από το παλιό φόρουμ) ότι παλιά οι κάδοι απορριμμάτων της περιοχής μου κατασκευάζονταν από την εταιρεία του κύριου *Τενεκετζιάν*.


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 9, 2009)

Στην οδό Πέτρας (παράλληλη της Λενορμ*ά*ν -κι οχι Λ*έ*νορμαν όπως συνηθίζεται να την αποκαλούν- στο ύψος του Κολωνού) υπήρχε για χρόνια το συνεργείο/φανοποιείο του _Σαράμπαλου_. Την τελευταία διετία δεν υφίσταται, δυστυχώς.

Η καλύτερη ταύτιση, πάντως, ονόματος-επαγγέλματος εντοπίζεται στον νεαρό ελληνοαμερικάνο μπασκετμπολίστα (μέλος της εθνικής στο πρόσφατο ευρωμπάσκετ) _Νικ Καλάθη_!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

JimAdams said:


> παράλληλη της Λενορμ*ά*ν - κι οχι Λ*έ*νορμαν όπως συνηθίζεται να την αποκαλούν


Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ο Λένορμαν είναι υπερήρωας της Μάρβελ, γκαρντάσι των Άιρονμαν, Σπάιντερμαν κλπ, ο οποίος έπεσε όταν ήταν μικρός στη χύτρα με το Λενόρ κι απέκτησε καθαριστικές υπερδυνάμεις...


----------



## Aeriko (Oct 9, 2009)

Επίσης, ως παιδί, διάβαζα πάντα ότι τα λεωφορεία του αστικού ΚΤΕΛ Κέρκυρας τα κατασκεύαζε ο κύριος *Σακαράκης*. Χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσω αρκετά για να το διαβάσω σωστά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 8, 2009)

Λοιπόν, σας τρώω και τους 2: Κάποτε (2000-2002; ), σε μία εφιαλτική πτήση της ΟΑ για Κέρκυρα πέτυχα και τους 2 μαζί. "Κυβερνήτης ο κ. Χάρος και συγκυβερνήτης ο κ. Μακαρίτης"... μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πώς πέρασα τα 50 λεπτά στον αέρα...

(το είχα ξαναγράψει κάααποτε, σε άλλο φόρουμ, ίσως θυμάστε...)



daeman said:


> Να 'μαι κι εγώ:
> 
> Originally Posted by Zazula
> Παλιός πιλότος της ΟΑ: *Μακαρίτης* (σκεφθείτε τις εκφράσεις των επιβατών κατά την αναγγελία "Ο κυβερνήτης κύριος Μακαρίτης και το πλήρωμα κλπ").
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Λοιπόν, σας τρώω και τους 2: Κάποτε (2000-2002; ), σε μία εφιαλτική πτήση της ΟΑ για Κέρκυρα πέτυχα και τους 2 μαζί. "Κυβερνήτης ο κ. Χάρος και συγκυβερνήτης ο κ. Μακαρίτης"... μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πώς πέρασα τα 50 λεπτά στον αέρα...



Μήπως ρώτησες αν ήταν αεροσυνοδός η κ. Αγγέλου ή η κ. Πέτρου;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να προσθέσω (με επικύρωση Στάθη από το παλιό φόρουμ) ότι παλιά οι κάδοι απορριμμάτων της περιοχής μου κατασκευάζονταν από την εταιρεία του κύριου *Τενεκετζιάν*.



Και της δικής μου! Εδώ όμως έχουμε απλά κληρονομικό επάγγελμα: Τενεκετζιάν = Λαμαριναδόπουλος, ας πούμε, στα αρμένια (τενεκέ > τενεκετζί (τουρκ.) > τενεκετζιάν).


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## jglenis (Mar 6, 2010)

The British angle: 

'Most unfortunate names' revealed 

What do you call some of the most unlucky people in Britain?

Justin Case, Barb Dwyer and Stan Still.

It sounds like a bad joke, but a study has revealed that there really are unfortunate people with those names in the UK.

Joining them on the list are Terry Bull, Paige Turner, Mary Christmas and Anna Sasin.

And just imagine having to introduce yourself to a crowd as Doug Hole or Hazel Nutt. 

The complete article here.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 6, 2010)

Α, μ' αρέσει το Hazel Nutt! Αν μ' έλεγαν έτσι θα έφτιαχνα μπάντα και θα έπαιζα διασκευές Bob Dylan.

(Για τον κύριο Terry Bull, βέβαια, φταίνε οι γονείς και ο ληξίαρχος που δεν τους πρόγκηξε...)

edit #2: Θυμάται κανείς τα δύο καταστήματα με είδη αυτοκινήτου στη Μεσογείων (μη με ρωτήσετε ύψος, κάπου ανάμεσα στο Χολαργό και την Αγ. Παρασκευή), των κ.κ. Κόπανου και Βλαμμένου; Νομίζω είχαν κάνει και ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση κάποτε στα 90s.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> [...]
> edit #2: Θυμάται κανείς τα δύο καταστήματα με είδη αυτοκινήτου στη Μεσογείων (μη με ρωτήσετε ύψος, κάπου ανάμεσα στο Χολαργό και την Αγ. Παρασκευή), των κ.κ. Κόπανου και Βλαμμένου; Νομίζω είχαν κάνει και ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση κάποτε στα 90s.


 
Ο κ. Κόπανος, εδώ: http://www.kopanostyres.gr/
Τον κ. Βλαμμένο δεν τον βρήκα (είναι πολλές οι αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο που συνδυάζουν τις λέξεις "βλαμμένος" και "αυτοκίνητο"), αλλά κάτι μου θυμίζει.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Ποιος μίλησε για τη γειτονιά μου τον Χολαργό; 

Τα λάστιχά μας τα βάζουμε ακόμα στον κύριο Κόπανο και τα Τογιότα μας τα αγοράζαμε από τον κύριο Βλαμμένο (δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πια). 

Επίσης, ένας υπασπιστής του αρχηγού ΓΕΕΘΑ ήταν κάποτε ο πιλότος κύριος Σακαράκας από το γνωστό σόι που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2010)

O κ. Σακαράκης έχει φαναρτζίδικο στη γειτονιά μου, την Αγία Παρασκευή.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

*Μπάτμαν.*







Καμία σχέση με τον γνωστό σούπερ-ήρωα. O Πέτρος είναι βρε από τα Πετράλωνα! Η σχέση του οποίου με τον άνθρωπο νυχτερίδα ακόμα ερευνάται... Πάντως διατηρεί Pet Shop, θεωρούνται οι νυχτερίδες κατοικίδια; 

Όποιος θέλει να πειραματιστεί (διάβαζε: παίξει), ας δοκιμάσει τυχαίους συνδυασμούς εδώ: 

http://www.whitepages.gr/gr/results.aspx


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 1, 2010)

_Butcher -oh!_

Στην γειτονιά μου παλιά, υπήρχε το κρεοπωλείο του _Μπούτσερου_ (δεν κάνω πλάκα). Το επώνυμο είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινό, γιατί τα παιδιά του πήγαιναν στο σχολείο μου και είχαν όντως αυτό το όνομα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω (ίσως και να φταίει η κρίση, ξερωγώ) το όνομα *Τσίπης* δίνει (μπα, αποκλείεται να δίνει, τόσο *τσίπης* που είναι) και παίρνει.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2011)

Ψάχνεις δουλειά στην Ελλάδα τη σήμερον ημέρα; Ένας Θεός ξέρει αν θα βρεις ποτέ! Γι' αυτό και απευθύνσου στο σωστό άτομο: *Αρχάγγελος Γαβριήλ*, Σύμβουλος Επαγγελματικού Προσανατολισμού.
Πάντως μπορεί να τρελαθείς είτε (απ' τη χαρά σου) αν βρεις δουλειά, είτε (απ' την απογοήτευσή σου) αν δεν βρεις δουλειά. Οπότε, για ψυχολόγο, στην κα Παλαβού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2011)

Μαζί με τον αδερφό του τον Μιχαήλ έχουν γραφειο κούριερ και ιδιωτικού ταχυδρομείου, ε;


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Μέσω ζαζ ήρθα απ' το άλλο μαγαζί για να καταθέσω φωτογραφικό υλικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Αναβίωση νήματος.
Καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση του ονόματος Pat McGroin; Σημειωτέον ότι όπως το προφέρει ο ηθοποιός ακούγεται "pat my groin".


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

...
Αν θέλεις απόδοση του Πατ ΜακΓκρόιν που να φέρνει στο "pat my groin" κι επειδή δεν μας είπες αν είναι Patrick ή Patricia:

α. Πάνος Στοβουβώνας (στην ονομαστική πάσχει λιγάκι, αλλά: Πάνο Στοβουβώνα)
θ. Χάιδω Ταχαμνάτου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> θ. Χάιδω Ταχαμνάτου


Α ρε Δαίμανα, να 'ξερες πόσο χρειαζόμουν αυτό το γέλιο, σήμερα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Pat McGroin


Τώρα αυτό εμένα μου θύμισε το παλιό ανέκδοτο "Ο Ιταλός υπουργός οικονομικών κύριος Μασταπιάνι συναντήθηκε με τον Έλληνα ομόλογό του κύριο Μαστακουνά..."


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

... και τον Ισπανό ομόλογο Χοσέ Πιάστον δε λα Κούνατον Ωρεσπολλές.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τώρα αυτό εμένα μου θύμισε το παλιό ανέκδοτο "Ο Ιταλός υπουργός οικονομικών κύριος Μασταπιάνι συναντήθηκε με τον Έλληνα ομόλογό του κύριο Μαστακουνά..."



Ο οποίος συνοδευόταν από τη σύζυγό του Καλυψώ Λάρα-Μαστακουνά. Αύριο δε, θα συναντηθεί με τον Άγγλο συνάδελφό του sir Ben Dover


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ο οποίος συνοδευόταν από τη σύζυγό του Καλυψώ Λάρα-Μαστακουνά. Αύριο δε, θα συναντηθεί με τον Άγγλο συνάδελφό του sir Ben Dover


 
... τη σύζυγό του Pussy Galore και την Ελληνίδα κουμπάρα τους Καλλιόπη Μ. Νάρα.
(Πλήρη κατάλογο των μελών της αντιπροσωπείας θα βρείτε στο νήμα: Φανταστικά και χρήσιμα ονόματα.)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 7, 2012)

Αν γκουγκλίσετε θα βρείτε τουλάχιστο τέσσερις φαρμακοποιούς με το όνομα Φαρμάκη(ς)! :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Όχι για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά διεθνώς. 
Δεν φαίνεται άραγε σε κανέναν παράξενο που ο CEO της διαπλεκόμενης Μπάρκλεϊς λέγεται Ριτς Ρίτσι (Rich Ricci);

Εδώ ο κύριος Ρίτσι, δείχνει πώς πρέπει να ντύνεται ο καλός γενικός.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όχι για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά διεθνώς.
> Δεν φάινεται άραγε σε κανέναν παράξενο που ο CEO της διαπλεκόμενης Μπάρκλεϊς λέγεται Ριτς Ρίτσι (Rich Ricci);
> 
> Εδώ ο κύριος Ρίτσι, δείχνει πως πρέπει να ντυνεται ο καλός γενικός.
> View attachment 2748



Όταν η πραγματικότητα τρολάρει τη φαντασία...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Και η θεωρία. 
The theory of nominative determinism suggests that a person’s name can help form their choices in life, influencing the character they develop or profession they adopt. Coined by journal New Scientist in 1994, the term suggests Mr Diamond (Σημ. ο άλλος απατεώνας διευθυντής της Μπάρκλεϊς) and Mr Ricci could indeed have been destined for a career in banking.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Διαφήμιση που άκουσα χτες στον ελληνικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Λονδίνου την ώρα που οδηγούσα, οπότε οι λεπτομέρειες μου διαφέυγουν:
_Μπλα μπλα, αν χρειάζεστε χρήματα ή θελετε να υποθηκεύσετε τα κοσμήματά σας, μπλα μπλα, επιτόκιο 6% το μήνα, 100-τόσο τοις εκατό το χρόνο μπλα μπλα, επικοινωνήστε με τον κύριο Νίκο (ή κάπως έτσι) της εταιρίας Σάιλοκ & Σία (Shylock & Co)._
 άκουσα καλά;
Θα μας βρέιτε στο τηλεφωνο Τάδε μπλα μπλα, Σάιλοκ & σία 
 Πλάκα κάνουνε ή εγώ δεν άκουσα καλά; [δυναμώνει την ένταση]
Shylock & Co, for all your financial needs
:laugh::lol::clap::clap::clap::lol:


Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι ορισμός του έπικ φέιλ. Φαντάζομαι τον κύριο Νίκο τον τοκογλύφο ενεχυροδανειστή να λέει σε κάποιον τα σχέδιά του για μια νέα εταιρία κλπ και να ζητάει να του προτείνουν όνομα, να ακούγεται πολύ εγγλέζικο, πολύ φερέγγυο, να είναι και λίγο παραδοσιακό, λίγο παλιομοδίτικο. Και να του λέει ο άλλος το Σάιλοκ πώς σου ακούγεται;


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι ορισμός του έπικ φέιλ. Φαντάζομαι τον κύριο Νίκο τον τοκογλύφο ενεχυροδανειστή να λέει σε κάποιον τα σχέδιά του για μια νέα εταιρία κλπ και να ζητάει να του προτείνουν όνομα, να ακούγεται πολύ εγγλέζικο, πολύ φερέγγυο, να είναι και λίγο παραδοσιακό, λίγο παλιομοδίτικο. Και να του λέει ο άλλος το Σάιλοκ πώς σου ακούγεται;


Κάπως σαν τον Chandler που προτείνει στον Joey για καλλιτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο το _Joseph Stalin_;


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Eγώ είμαι της τρας λογοτεχνίας του παρελθόντος, μου θύμησε ότι στο Όσα παίρνει ο Άνεμος η Σκαρλετ αναζητεί φανταχτερό όνομα για το μαγαζί της, κατά προτίμηση να περιέχει τη λέξη emporium κι ο Ρετ της προτέινει caveat emptor-ium, διαβεβαιώνοντάς την ότι ταιριάζει γάντι στο εμπόρευμά της. Τελικά πριν κρεμάσει την ταμπέλα στην πρόσοψη, κάποιος της λέει τι σημαίνει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

...
Δρ Αθανάσιος A. Εξαδάκτυλος, πλαστικός χειρουργός.

Nip, don't tuck. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

...
Ζαχαρίας Χαλιαμπάλιας: σεντερμπάκ του Ηρακλή (1964-1975).


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

*Παντελεήμων Γ. Εκατομάτης*, οφθαλμίατρος


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

...
Αν ήταν και εκατόγχειρας, θα προσδιοριζόταν σαν «εκατογχειρουργός-οφθαλμίατρος»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2014)

Εκτός ΥΠΟΙΚ ο αρχιτέκτων του φόρου Υπεραξίας Απόστολος Ρεφενές


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2014)

Δεν είναι όνομα για καριέρα, και δεν είναι όνομα για Ελλάδα, αλλά το είδα και νόμισα ότι με δούλευαν. 
Από τη Βίκι:
Sir Robert Keith *O'Nions* [...] is a British scientist and current President & Rector of the Imperial College London.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 21, 2014)

SBE said:


> Και η θεωρία.
> The theory of nominative determinism suggests that a person’s name can help form their choices in life, influencing the character they develop or profession they adopt. Coined by journal New Scientist in 1994, the term suggests Mr Diamond (Σημ. ο άλλος απατεώνας διευθυντής της Μπάρκλεϊς) and Mr Ricci could indeed have been destined for a career in banking.



Και επιπλέον, το όνομά σου μπορεί να επηρεάσει και την υγεία σου: σε μια μικρή έρευνα στην Ιρλανδία βρέθηκε ότι αν σε λένε Brady, έχεις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να εμφανίσεις βραδυκαρδία


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2014)

Παντελεήμων (Παντελής) *Μπατσούλης*, αστυνομικός, υποψήφιος δημοτικός σύμβουλος Πειραιά.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2014)

44. Αγροτικό Κτηνοτροφικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας (ΑΚΚΕΛ), Ε. Τσιομπανίδης.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Για αυτά τα ταιριαστά ονόματα («όνομα και πράμα» που λέμε εμείς) οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν τον δικό τους όρο:

*aptonym* ή *aptronym* (Θεωρώ καλύτερο το πρώτο, στην παρέα όλων των -ωνύμων, ενώ το δεύτερο επιχειρεί να παντρέψει το _apt_ με το _patronym_).

Από το ODE:

*aptronym*
/ˈaptrənɪm/
(also *aptonym*)
_noun_

A person’s name that is regarded as amusingly appropriate to their occupation: 

he began collecting aptronyms when he saw an ad for a flower shop operated by Flora Gardner 
while Maryland lacks a ‘Judge Judge’, there are many attorneys here with aptonyms
I know how much you like aptonyms, so I just thought I'd pass on that my company has a smart grid expert named Ken Van Meter.
Some people pay attention to aptonyms because they appear to provide evidence that a person's name may indicate a person's professional destiny.
I used to collect aptonyms if I saw an interesting one in print.

Origin
1920s: from _apt + -onym_, probably on the pattern of patronym.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/aptronym

Επίσης:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptronym (Αξίζει η λίστα με ονόματα για καριέρα.)
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/aptonym


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

Χριστίνα Πολυκαλά, υποψ. δήμαρχος Παπάγου-Χολαργού


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)




----------



## pidyo (May 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> *aptonym*


Και στα ελληνικά; Καταλληλώνυμο; Πρεπώνυμο; Προσηκώνυμο; Προσφορώνυμο; Ταμαμώνυμο; Τακαπληκτικώνυμο; Γαντιτουερχετώνυμο;


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2014)

ταυτοσημώνυμο


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Συντάσσομαι με το _προσηκώνυμο_ (αν και θα έχει πολλές παρακροάσεις)...


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
προσφυώνυμο, ενδεικνυώνυμο, ευστοχωνύμιο, _κν._ όνομα και πράμα, όνομα-κουτί, ταιριαστόνομα, 
ο,τιπρεπώνυμο, πρεπονόμι (λαϊκότρ.)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ είχα εγκαταλείψει την οροπλαστική μάχη από το #53, κυρίως γιατί μου είχε κολλήσει το αταίριαστο _ταιριαστώνυμο_. Οπότε έγραψα για «όνομα και πράμα». :-(


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Ξέχασα αυτό από το άρθρο του Κασιμάτη στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

Μόλις προχθές διατρέχοντας ένα βιβλίο για τους Αρβανίτες, βρήκα μια εκτεταμένη αναφορά στα «Μνημεία Ελληνικής Ιστορίας» του ιστορικού του 19ου αιώνα Κωνσταντίνου Σάθα, όπου καταγράφονται τα ονόματα των Αλβανών (Αρβανιτών) στρατιωτών που μίσθωναν οι Ενετοί κατά τον 15ο και 16ο αιώνα. Προέρχονται από τα επίσημα αρχεία της «Γαληνοτάτης» και, ανάμεσά τους, εντοπίζεται και το όνομα «Μπούκουρας», που σημαίνει –παρακαλώ – «ωραίος». Οπότε, ας μου επιτραπεί να αναφωνήσω: μεγάλε Μπούκουρα, ’σ’ ωραίος!
http://www.kathimerini.gr/766566/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/megale-mpoykoyra-s-wraios

Κατάλογος με ελληνικά επώνυμα αρβανίτικης προέλευσης από το βιβλίο του Κ. Μπίρη _Αρβανίτες_ υπάρχει εδώ:
http://greeksurnames.blogspot.gr/2008/12/blog-post_30.html


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2014)

Πρόσεξα ότι διόρθωσες το ’σ’ στο παράθεμά σου διότι η Καθημερινή έχει (κακώς) δασεία πριν από το σ.

(Γούλας Μπούκουρης, εφήμερο ψευδώνυμο του Κοτζιούλα -Γούλας επειδή Γιώργος, Μπούκουρης επειδή οι ηπειρώτες ξέρουν αλβανικά)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

sarant said:


> Πρόσεξα ότι διόρθωσες το ’σ’ στο παράθεμά σου διότι η Καθημερινή έχει (κακώς) δασεία πριν από το σ.



Παρατηρητικότητα, άριστα.  Είναι δυστυχώς αυτοί οι αυτοματισμοί του Word, που θέλουν προσοχή.


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2014)

Να τονώσουμε το αίσθημα φυλετικής καθαρότητας του μορφονιού χρυσαβγίτη: *

Ω ε μπούκουρα Μορέ!* (Ω, πανέμορφε Μοριά!). Τραγούδι των Αρβανιτών της Κάτω Ιταλίας, που βρέθηκαν εκεί πρόσφυγες μετά την οθωμανική κατάκτηση της Μεθώνης και της Κορώνης, κι εξακολουθούν να θυμούνται την πατρογονική τους εστία.






Σε ενορχήστρωση Δημήτρη Λέκκα, τραγουδά ο Θανάσης Μωραΐτης.

Ο! e bukura More / Ω! πανέμορφε Μοριά
çë kur të ljashë / αφότου σ’ άφησα
më nuk të pashë / δε σε ξανάδα πια
Atje kam u zotin tatën / Εκεί έχω τον κυρ πατέρα μου
atje kam u zonjën mëmën / εκεί έχω την κυρά μάνα μου
atje kam edhe tim vlla / εκεί έχω και τον αδερφό μου
gjith buljuar mbë në dhe / όλους θαμμένους μες στη γη
Ο! e bukura More / Ω! πανέμορφε Μωριά

Από συναυλία του 1986 στην Αθήνα. Κυκλοφόρησε σε 2 LP το 1988, επανεκδόθηκε σε CD το 1994 (FM Records).


Έμμετρη απόδοση στα νεοελληνικά:

*Μωρέ όμορφε Μοριά*

Μωρέ όμορφε Μοριά,
την καρδιά έχω βαριά.
Σ’ άφησα, αλί σε μένα,
μακριά πήγα στα ξένα.

Κι έχω αφήσει τη μητέρα
κι έχω αφήσει τον πατέρα,
και τ’ αδέρφι μου ακόμα,
μέσα στο δικό σου χώμα.

Μωρέ όμορφε Μοριά,
πού να βρω παρηγοριά;

Θωμάς Στεργιόπουλος

Από το βιβλίο _Κάποιοι τραγουδούν δίπλα μας: ανθολογία αλβανικής δημοτικής ποίησης_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ροές, 2007.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Καθώς διάβαζα το ρεπορτάζ της Αγγελικής Σπανού για την Κύπρο («Η Αφροδίτη συνέρχεται») και έχω φτάσει στις λεπτομέρειες για τις εξορύξεις, μαθαίνω ότι ο υπουργός Ενέργειας της Κύπρου ονομάζεται *Λακκοτρύπης*!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

danae said:


> Ιδιοκτήτης γραφείου κηδειών στη Θεσσαλονίκη: Φάνης *Μπαμπούλας*!


http://www.baboulas.gr/ :laugh:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 10, 2014)

Επειδή ο μπασκετικός Ολυμπιακός δεν αξίζει σχόλιο, ένα επίθετο που δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπει από το παρόν νήμα:

Μαρία-Χρύσα Βασταρούχα, μαζορέτα του Ολυμπιακού.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2014)

Μπάμπης Δημαρχόπουλος, δήμαρχος Ξάνθης.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

Porkcastle said:


> daeman said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Ρελάνς :

«Ο κυβερνήτης κ. Χάρος, ο συγκυβερνήτης κ. Μακαρίτης και το πλήρωμα σάς εύχονται καλό ταξίδι. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε στη διάρκεια της πτήσης, παρακαλούμε απευθυνθείτε στην επικεφαλής του πληρώματος καμπίνας κυρία Αρχαγγέλου.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2014)

Κυρία Γαβριήλ Αρχαγγέλου, κόρη Πέτρου βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

...
Acheron Airlines Eerielines


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2014)

Για Ελληνικά ονόματα μιλάμε μεν, αλλά θα αναφέρω ένα που συνάντησα πρόσφατα στην Αγγλία, ιδανικό όνομα για ιερέα ή θεολόγο: Godbehere, προφέρεται σα να ήταν τρεις λέξεις και φανταζομαι σε ελέυθερη μετάφραση θα το λέγαμε ο Θεός μαζί μας (υποθέτω ότι το be είναι υποτακτική, όχι προστακτική). Με πληροφορεί το ιντερνέτιο ότι είναι σπάνιο, καμιά πενηνταριά άτομα με αυτό το επίθετο στο ΗΒ. Κυκλοφορεί και σε μερικές ορθογραφικές παραλλαγές, εξίσου σπάνιες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Κυκλοφορεί και σε μερικές ορθογραφικές παραλλαγές, εξίσου σπάνιες.



Ο Θεοζμαζίμας. :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 13, 2014)

Θεόδωρος Αντίκας ονομάζεται ο ανθρωπολόγος που θα εξετάσει τον σκελετό της Αμφίπολης. 

"Η ανθρωπολογική εξέταση είναι εύκολη επειδή ο σκελετός προέρχεται από ενταφιασμό και όχι από καύση", δήλωσε στην εφημερίδα ο κ. Αντίκας, συμπληρώνοντας ότι η αναγνώριση του φύλου είναι μια σχετικά σύντομη διαδικασία, που προκύπτει από τη μελέτη της γωνίας του σαγονιού, τη σύμφυση της λεκάνης, τα δόντια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2014)

Ο κ. Αντίκας (κάπου άκουσα ότι αποτελεί και επιστημονικό δίδυμο με τη σύζυγό του) είναι λέκτορας του ΑΠΘ και *ιππίατρος* (όχι ανθρωπολόγος), γεγονός που διορθώθηκε αρμοδίως από κάποιους στον Τύπο σε υπίατρος...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2014)

Συγγνώμη... Τον Βουκεφάλα ξεθάψανε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2014)

Να διορθώσω ένα λάθος μου. Ο κ. Αντίκας έχει επίσης PhD φυσιολογίας του ανθρώπου από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Illinois.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη... Τον Βουκεφάλα ξεθάψανε;


Καλομελέτα κι έρχεται...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2014)

Μία από τις τρεις νεαρές Ελληνίδες που βραβεύτηκαν χτες για την προσφορά τους στην επιστήμη ονομάζεται _Φλωρεντία Φωστήρα_


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2014)

Αχ, γιατί να μην τη λένε Σοφία Φωστήρα, να είναι πλήρες το όνομα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι εδώ ανήκει και ο Γιάννης Σφαιρόπουλος, ο προπονητής μπάσκετ. Όχι περισσότερο από τους αδελφούς Καλάθη, βέβαια.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 23, 2015)

Έχει καταχωριστεί ο κ. Τρελλόπουλος, Διευθυντής του Κέντρου Ψυχικής Υγείας στο Βενιζέλειο Νοσοκομείο Ηρακλείου; («στα μπενιζέλjα», που λένε και οι γριές με το μουστάκι… άσχετο)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη... Τον Βουκεφάλα ξεθάψανε;



Εεε, κοντά έπεσες :


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2015)

Απόστολος *Ρεφενές *- καθηγητής χρηματοοικονομικής


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2015)

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου έμαθα ότι ο κύριος Menno Lammerts van Bueren ανέλαβε νέος διευθυντής Marketing στην Αθηναϊκή Ζυθοποιία (εδώ). Πάντως, τον Αμερικανό πρόεδρο Martin van Buren τον μεταγράφουμε *Βαν Μπιούρεν*;


----------



## stathis (Feb 21, 2015)

Όπως υπάρχει το σουβλατζίδικο του Σουβλάκη στην πόλη της Κέρκυρας (βλ. το αντίστοιχο νήμα του Translatum), έτσι και στην Κυψέλη της Αίγινας υπάρχει το σουβλατζίδικο του Γιώργου Καλαμάκη, όπου γίνεται χαμός τα παρασκευοσάββατα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Ο πρώην βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ Χρήστος Αηδόνης αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει την πραγματική του επώνυμη κλίση και *έβγαλε δίσκο* (μουσικό, εννοείται).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2015)

Τώρα που τα φορολογικά δυσκόλεψαν, μία είναι η λύση: ο Θεός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2015)

*Κύπρος: Χωρίς εκμεταλλεύσιμες ποσότητες αερίου το "Αμαθούσα"* (είδηση από εδώ)

[...]
Για τα αποτελέσματα της γεώτρησης στο «Αμαθούσα», ο υπουργός Ενέργειας Γιώργος *Λακκοτρύπης* θα ενημερώσει σήμερα επισήμως εκπροσώπους των κοινοβουλευτικών κομμάτων.
[...]


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Καθώς διάβαζα το ρεπορτάζ της Αγγελικής Σπανού για την Κύπρο («Η Αφροδίτη συνέρχεται») και έχω φτάσει στις λεπτομέρειες για τις εξορύξεις, μαθαίνω ότι ο υπουργός Ενέργειας της Κύπρου ονομάζεται *Λακκοτρύπης*!



Να πω κι εγώ μια φορά για κάποιο φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2015)

Γουάου!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 14, 2015)

Χαράλαμπος Δημαρχόπουλος, δήμαρχος Ξάνθης. :laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 17, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μπάμπης Δημαρχόπουλος, δήμαρχος Ξάνθης.


Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

Το φόρουμ τωόντι υπάρχει, φρέσκα ονόματα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 17, 2015)

Τωόντι, που λέτε κι εσείς. Υπάρχει ο κύριος Φρέσκος, αλλά εμπορεύεται έπιπλα. Αν πουλούσε λαχανικά, κάτι θα κάναμε.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία....



Χμ...και να φανταστείς πως το έψαξα...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2015)

Στην τηλεόραση μιλούσε για τη λίπανση των καλλιεργειών η καθηγήτρια *Χρυσή Λασπίδου*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 24, 2015)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! Όταν ήμουν στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ είχα γνωρίσει τον καθηγητή της Γεωπονικής Λεωνίδα Λουλούδη. 

Μόλις τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι πέθανε πέρυσι, κρίμα και δεν ήταν πολύ μεγάλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Θυμάμαι στο γυμνάσιο που είχαμε έναν πολύ αυστηρό και παλαιών αρχών διευθυντή, των χουντικών προτύπων, με επώνυμο Πατρίδας. Είχα και μια σειρά μου στον στρατό που τον έλεγαν Δήμο Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού δουλεύει τώρα. Θα είχα πλάκα πάντως... :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Θυμάμαι στο γυμνάσιο που είχαμε έναν πολύ αυστηρό και παλαιών αρχών διευθυντή, των χουντικών προτύπων, με επώνυμο Πατρίδας.


Εμείς στο δημοτικό είχαμε έναν πολύ αυστηρό δάσκαλο, που λεγόταν Ελληνούδης Πελοπίδας. Το _Ελληνούδης _συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στα Σέρρας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2015)

(Εμπνευσμένο από επισήμανση του Στ. Κασιμάτη)

http://www.minedu.gov.gr/igesia-2.html

Στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων ο υπουργός λέγεται *Μπαλτάς*, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του Υπουργείου *Χασάπης* και ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Δια Βίου Μάθησης και Νέας Γενιάς *Σπαθής*.



Καμία σχέση δεν υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα ονόματα και στα όσα συμβαίνουν ή θα συμβούν στην παιδεία.


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2015)

Μεταξύ των ονομάτων που συναντούμε στη λίστα που δημοσιεύεται σήμερα και περιλαμβάνει στρατιωτικούς, αξιωματούχους υπουργείων και άλλους που κατηγορούνται για μίζες, υπάρχει κι ένα όνομα που ξεχωρίζει: 

Ελευθέριος *Ψευδοοικονόμου*.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Μεταξύ των ονομάτων που συναντούμε στη λίστα που δημοσιεύεται σήμερα και περιλαμβάνει στρατιωτικούς, αξιωματούχους υπουργείων και άλλους που κατηγορούνται για μίζες, υπάρχει κι ένα όνομα που ξεχωρίζει:
> 
> Ελευθέριος *Ψευδοοικονόμου*.



Μόνο ένα; Γιατί εγώ βλέπω κι άλλα σχετικά :



news 24/7 said:


> ... στον Κωνσταντίνο Κάρμα, ... ευρώ στον Χρήστο Μαρκόπουλο, ... στον Αντώνη Περίσσιο και ... στον Παναγιώτη Κουκουλομάτη



1. Βad karma. 
2. Μάρκα; Ποια μάρκα; Δεν ήταν μάρκα, ευρώ ήταν. Μάρκα Μ'ΕΚΑΨΕΣ. 
3. Από το υστέρημα, στον Περίσσιο. 
4. Άλλο ο αυγουλομάτης, άλλο ο ανοιχτομάτης, άλλο ο Κουκουλομάτης. Φασκελοκουκούλωσ' τα.


mise en plis mise en plus, mise en place και βουρ για το μεγάλο φαγοπότι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 29, 2015)

Επικεφαλής οικονομολόγος του ΣΕΒ: *Μιχάλης Μασουράκης *


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2015)

Όχι στην Ελλάδα, στο Σαν Ντιέγκο.
Τις καλύτερες πλαστικές εγχειρίσεις ισχυρίζεται ότι κάνει ο *Dr. Tom Pousti*.


----------



## israfel (Aug 10, 2015)

Ν. *Δικηγόρος *(δικηγόρος)
Μ. *Νοτάρης *(δικηγόρος)
Μ. *Σχίζα *(ψυχοθεραπεύτρια)
Δ. *Κουτσομπόλης *(υπάλληλος στο Γραφείο Τύπου του ΕΚΠΑ)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2015)

Ο σωστός άνθρωπος στο σωστό μέρος:

Στον όμορφο Αμπελούζο βρέθηκε χθες ο βουλευτής Ηρακλείου των ΑΝ.ΕΛ. *Γρηγόρης Μακαρώνας*, τιμώντας με την παρουσία του την 5η Εκδήλωση Γευσιγνωσίας, που πραγματοποίησε το Δίκτυο Συλλόγων Μεσαράς. 
http://www.creteplus.gr/news/stin-e...uzo-brethike-o-grigoris-makaronas-138027.html

Και τα μακαρόνια να είναι σκιουφιχτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2015)

*Σιδηρά Παρθένα* (υποψ. βουλευτίνα Τρικάλων)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2015)

Το όνομα είναι *Παρθένα Σιδηρά*. Το όνομα στη λίστα είναι κανονικά «Σιδηρά, Παρθένα». Όπως «Δάφνης, Στέφανος».


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

...
Hell, yeah! :devil: (not) 







Είδε κι απόειδε ο Tzimeros κι είπε να δοκιμάσει το Tzimerocks, με το ίνδαλμά του. He's joined the dark side. Darth Thanos. 
Μόνο που οι Τρικαλινοί είναι μάλλον λαϊκορεμπετάδες παρά ροκομεταλλάδες. Tzifos, Thanos.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

Από το πειραϊκό ιστολόγιο mlp:


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Sep 23, 2015)

israfel said:


> Ν. *Δικηγόρος *(δικηγόρος)
> Μ. *Νοτάρης *(δικηγόρος)
> Μ. *Σχίζα *(ψυχοθεραπεύτρια)
> Δ. *Κουτσομπόλης *(υπάλληλος στο Γραφείο Τύπου του ΕΚΠΑ)



5:40


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2015)

Ψάχνοντας ενα τηλέφωνο στον κατάλογο βρηκα τον ιατρο κο Σκιτζη (περιοχη Αθηνων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2015)

Τα είδα στον φβ-τοίχο φίλου (ευχ Κωστή!):


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

danae said:


> Ιδιοκτήτης γραφείου κηδειών στη Θεσσαλονίκη: Φάνης *Μπαμπούλας*!


Μάγκες, ο Μπαμπούλας ήταν πρωτοπόρος. Εν έτει 1996 είχε ιστοσελίδα για την επιχείρισή του, με όνομα www.baboulas.gr.

Στον στρατό είχαμε έναν δεκανέα, Σαλονικιό, ο οποίος μου διηγήθηκε μια ιστορία. Πήγε στο σπίτι του κολλητού του γελαστός. _Ρε μα***, ξέρεις τί είδα τώρα που ερχόμουν; Γραφείο Τελετών ο Μπαμπούλας. Χαχαχα, άκου μπαμπούλας._ Νεαρά δεσποινίς η οποία ήταν παρούσα δεν φάνηκε να ενθουσιάζεται με το αστείο. Όταν αυτή αποχώρησε, του είπε ο κολλητός του: _Ρε μα****, ξέρεις ποια είναι; Η κόρη του Μπαμπούλα._




Porkcastle said:


> edit #2: Θυμάται κανείς τα δύο καταστήματα με είδη αυτοκινήτου στη Μεσογείων (μη με ρωτήσετε ύψος, κάπου ανάμεσα στο Χολαργό και την Αγ. Παρασκευή), των κ.κ. Κόπανου και Βλαμμένου; Νομίζω είχαν κάνει και ρεπορτάζ στην τηλεόραση κάποτε στα 90s.


Ο Βλαμμένος υπήρχε αρχές δεκαετίας '80.

Να πω και το άλλο, θυμάμαι τότε, πιτσιρίκι ήμουν, που ντρεπόμουν να εκστομίσω το όνομά του μπροστά στους γονείς μου. Άλλο που τα σημερινά παιδιά έχουν άλλο στόμα.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

LostVerse said:


> *Μπάτμαν.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είχαμε στον στρατό σειρά από Σέρρες, ονόματι Βατμανίδης.



SBE said:


> Όχι για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά διεθνώς.
> Δεν φαίνεται άραγε σε κανέναν παράξενο που ο CEO της διαπλεκόμενης Μπάρκλεϊς λέγεται Ριτς Ρίτσι (Rich Ricci);
> 
> Εδώ ο κύριος Ρίτσι, δείχνει πώς πρέπει να ντύνεται ο καλός γενικός.
> ...


Πάρτε και την Νικόλ Ρίτσι.






drsiebenmal said:


> Εκτός ΥΠΟΙΚ ο αρχιτέκτων του φόρου Υπεραξίας Απόστολος Ρεφενές


Όπως υπήρξαν στο ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου ο Κρύος, ο Καφές κι ο Ρεφενές. Καλαμπούρισε κάποιος δημοσιογράφος τότε για τον κρύο καφέ ρεφενέ στο ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

Άκουσα χτες το _Διάταγμα_ του Ζαμπέτα, ο οποίος κάνει ένα λογοπαίγνιο για τον Μητσοτάκη («Το διάταγμα το έβγαλε ο Μήτσος και ο Τάκης») αλλά στη συνέχεια φτιάχνει και μερικά δικά του λαϊκά ονόματα, από εκείνα που ξεκινούσαν σαν παρατσούκλια («ο Μπρόκολας, ο Σέσουλας, ο Μπάμιας κι ο Σπανάκης»).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2016)

Αν πάτε στην ιστοσελίδα με τον κατάλογο προσωπικού του Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης, θα δείτε τα εξής ονόματα, το ένα κάτω από το άλλο:
*

ΣΤΟΥΡΝΑΡΑΣ |ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
ΣΤΡΑΒΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ |ΤΖΕΝΗ
ΣΤΡΙΜΜΕΝΟΥ |ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ*(sounds about right...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2016)

...
Κι ένα όνομα για καρυέρα: Ξηροί καρποί - Ν. Καρυώτης & ΣΙΑ.

Warning: contains nuts.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 10, 2016)

Αυτό το έχουμε; Σιδηρά Παρθένα του Σωκράτη, υποψήφια στην εκλογική περιφερεια Τρικάλων. Το είδα στο φέσιμπουκ και το ξεπατίκωσα από εδώ (υπάρχει και αλλού).


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό το έχουμε; Σιδηρά Παρθένα του Σωκράτη, υποψήφια στην εκλογική περιφερεια Τρικάλων. Το είδα στο φέσιμπουκ και το ξεπατίκωσα από εδώ (υπάρχει και αλλού).
> 
> View attachment 5506



Εεεμμ:



daeman said:


> ...
> Hell, yeah! :devil: ...



#108 - 110. Και αλλού: 



AoratiMelani said:


> Μεταφέρω πάραυτα τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα στα Τρίκαλα για να ψηφίσω Σιδηρά Παρθένα.
> 
> Και μετά θα φάμε κονστρούχτορες να το γιορτάσουμε.



Wouldn't vote for her even if she was the last virgin on the planet. Or the last scrap of iron.




daeman said:


> Είδε κι απόειδε ο Tzimeros κι είπε να δοκιμάσει το Tzimerocks, με το ίνδαλμά του. He's joined the dark side. Darth Thanos. Μόνο που οι Τρικαλινοί είναι μάλλον λαϊκορεμπετάδες παρά ροκομεταλλάδες. Tzifos, Thanos.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 10, 2016)

Και _δικό μου _ποστ; Ου γαρ έρχεται μονον... αν θέλει κάποιος να σβήσει τα τρία τελευταία σχόλια, be my guest.


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και _δικό μου _ποστ; Ου γαρ έρχεται μονον... αν θέλει κάποιος να σβήσει τα τρία τελευταία σχόλια, be my guest.



Repetitio est mater studiorum. And a matter of study in good ol' Punxsutawney.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2016)

Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ...



...που δεν είχε φωτογραφία για του λόγου το αληθές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2016)

Στην ομάδα ΠΟΙΝΑΚΙΔΑΙΣ ΚΕ ΑΙΠΗΓΡΑΦΑΙΣ στο facebook κάποιος ανάρτησε φωτογραφία ταυτότητας όπου το επώνυμο της αστυνομικού ήταν Κολομπάτσου. 
Δεν το βάζω εδώ γιατί δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη αν είναι σωστό, στο κάτω-κάτω δεν είναι από επιγραφή ή κάτι άλλο αναρτημένο δημοσίως. Αν νομίζετε ότι δεν πειράζει, να φέρω και την φωτό.

Πάντως το επώνυμο Κολομπάτσος υπάρχει, αν και βλέπω στο ίντερνετ ότι ορισμένοι το έχουν αλλάξει σε Καλομπάτσος ή Κολομβάτσος, για προφανείς λόγους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλομπάτσος



Κάποιοι κακοπροαίρετοι θα πουν ότι θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε και νήμα για τα οξύμωρα της καθημερινότητάς μας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Πάντως το επώνυμο Κολομπάτσος υπάρχει, αν και βλέπω στο ίντερνετ ότι ορισμένοι το έχουν αλλάξει σε Καλομπάτσος ή Κολομβάτσος, για προφανείς λόγους.



Και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει Κακομπάτσος (σε όνομα) για να συμπληρωθεί το σετάκι καλομπάτσος / κακομπάτσος όπως γίνεται συνήθως, μια που πιάσαμε τα οξύμωρα. Φαίνεται πως το «κακομπάτσος» είναι πλεονασμός επειδή δεν είναι πολλοί που έχουν τον μπάτσο για καλό. Το χαστούκι, ντε. Εκτός αν είναι μπάτσιο ιταλιάνο.

Con vendi quatro mile baci 
oggi saprai perché l'amore
vuole ogni istante mille baci
mille carezze vuole all'ora






_Do you remember Dolly Bell? _


----------



## israfel (Nov 24, 2016)

υπάρχει και το μανάβικο του κ. Ραπανάκη στην πλατεία Μαβίλη


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> [*]while Maryland lacks a ‘Judge Judge’, there are many attorneys here with aptonyms



Άτυχο Μαίρυλαντ, ούτε έναν δικαστή Δικαστή δεν έχεις· η Αγγλία προώθησε τον δικό της στα ανώτατα κλιμάκια:



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και οι συμπτώσεις που τα έφεραν έτσι ώστε ο τέως Λόρδος Αρχιδικαστής (Lord Chief Justice) να λέγεται Λόρδος Τζατζ (Lord Judge), γιατί απλούστατα αυτό ήταν το επώνυμό του.



Στα γερμανικά το αντίστοιχο επώνυμο είναι _Richter_ (Εγκέλαδε, μέγα κριτή...) και νομίζω πως είναι σχετικά συνηθισμένο. Πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο από το _Judge_, θα έλεγα, ίσως για ιστορικούς λόγους (αν έχει κάποια βάση αυτό)· θα είχε πλάκα να βλέπαμε αν στις ΗΠΑ οι δικαστές Ρίχτερ είναι περισσότεροι από τους δικαστές Τζατζ.

Επειδή αρχίζω και ξεφεύγω από το θέμα, όμως...



Έχω μήνες που ήθελα να απαθανατίσω αυτήν την πινακίδα, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα τη φωτογραφική μηχανή μαζί.

Το κινητό μου είναι χαζό.


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2017)

Μα πέρασε ολόκληρο εικοσιτετράωρο και δεν βρέθηκε ένας άνθρωπος να γράψει εδώ ότι η νέα αρχηγός της Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ ονομάζεται Κρέσιντα Ντικ!
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-sir-bernard-hogan-howe-replace-a7593651.html

*dick* (n.) 
"fellow, lad, man," 1550s, rhyming nickname for Rick, short for Richard, one of the commonest English names, it has long been a synonym for "fellow," and so most of the slang senses are probably very old, but naturally hard to find in the surviving records. The meaning "penis" is attested from 1891 in Farmer's slang dictionary (possibly British army slang). Meaning "detective" is recorded from 1908, perhaps as a shortened variant of detective.
http://etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=dick


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2017)

Διότι προφανώς η Κρέσιντα είχε κάποιον πρόγονο που το όνομά του ήταν Ριχάρδος και τον φώναζαν με το χαιδευτικό του και δεν είμαστε γυμνασιόπαιδα να γελάμε με το επίθετο του συμμαθητή μας. 

(την έννοια fellow που λέει το πιο πάνω δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> (την έννοια fellow που λέει το πιο πάνω δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ)



Θα πρέπει να το δεις ιστορικά. Αντιγράφω από το OED:

1. a. A familiar pet-form of the common Christian name _Richard_. Hence generically (like Jack) = fellow, lad, man, especially with alliterating adjectives, as _desperate, dainty, dapper, dirty_. *Tom, Dick and Harry: *any three (or more) representatives of the populace taken at random;* clever Dick:* a clever or smart person; usu. ironical: a ‘know-all’; also attrib.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2017)

Κρεοπωλείο «Βοϊδήλας»


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2017)

Ο υπάλληλος του Εφετείου που έπρεπε να παραδώσει την κλήτευση στον Βαγγέλη Μαρινάκη να καταθέσει ως μάρτυρας στην υπόθεση διαφθοράς στο ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο λεγόταν Νίκος Βαζελάκης.


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2017)

Τι χρείαν έχομεν μαρτύρων;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2017)

Είδε κανείς το σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο κυριοσέλιδο της αγγλικής βικιπαίδειας;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

Και για να μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τον υπαινιγμό όλες τις μέρες του χρόνου:

Igor Judge, Baron Judge PC (born 19 May 1941)[1] is a former English judge who [...]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Judge,_Baron_Judge


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2017)

Εννοείς αυτό, σίγουρα: nominative determinism


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2017)

Αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στο ίδιο το άρθρο, που σχετίζεται άμεσα με το νήμα:

*Nominative determinism* is the hypothesis that people are drawn to professions that fit their name. The term was first used in the magazine _New Scientist_ in 1994, after its humorous Feedback column mentioned a book on polar explorations by Daniel Snowman and an article on urology by researchers named Splatt and Weedon. The hypothesis had been suggested by psychologist Carl Jung, citing as an example Sigmund Freud (German for "joy"), who studied pleasure. A few recent empirical studies have indicated that certain professions are disproportionately represented by people with appropriate surnames, though the methods of these studies have been challenged. One explanation for nominative determinism is the theory of implicit egotism, which states that humans have an unconscious preference for things they associate with themselves. An alternative explanation is genetic: an ancestor might have been named Smith or Taylor according to their occupation, and the genes they passed down might correlate to aptitudes for those professions. (*Full article...*)

(Βλέπω με πρόλαβε η SBE.) Αν και σίγουρα δεν παραπονιέμαι για το παράδειγμα που διάλεξαν!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2017)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το άρθρο είναι γραμμένο επί τούτου, και ότι θα εξαφανιστεί/τροποποιηθεί από αύριο. Δείτε τα ονόματα. (Καλό μήνα!)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2017)

Και όμως όχι, η Βικιπαίδεια έχει μάθει με τον δύσκολο τρόπο ότι είναι κακή ιδέα να βάζει ανακρίβειες στην κύρια σελίδα της (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού). Η πρακτική εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια είναι να αναδεικνύει αστείες ή απίστευτες πληροφορίες, ή απλώς να γράφει πράγματα με παράξενο τρόπο (ενίοτε αφήνοντας και κάποια υπονοούμενα) ώστε όταν θα επισκεφτείς τα σχετικά άρθρα να βρεις κάτι άλλο από αυτό που περίμενες. Όλα ισχύουν, πάντως.

Ιδού μερικά δείγματα: από το 2014, το 2013 και το 2008.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2017)

Ο «*ονομαστικός ντετερμινισμός*» δίνει μερικά ευρήματα, οπότε μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να βάλω τον όρο και στον τίτλο μας!

https://www.google.gr/search?q="ονομαστικός+ντετερμινισμός"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2017)

Εγώ κάνω την υπόθεση ότι δεν είναι το όνομα που μας ωθεί προς ένα επάγγελμα, αλλά αντίθετα το επάγγελμα καθόρισε το όνομα. Είναι γνωστό ότι τα επαγγέλματα έχουν μια τάση να "μένουν στην οικογένεια" - περισσότερο στο παρελθόν παρά τώρα, βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω είναι αρκετά εύλογη η υπόθεση ότι κάποιος που λέγεται Τσαγκάρης είχε ένα πρόγονο που ασκούσε αυτό το επάγγελμα. Αν λοιπόν το ασκεί κι ο ίδιος, δεν είναι επειδή του μπήκε η ιδέα λόγω ονόματος, αλλά επειδή κληρονόμησε την κλίση ή την επιχείρηση του παππού του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 11, 2017)

Ο κύριος Σκιάς μας φέρνει Φως! 




Από εδώ. Αν είναι ρηπόστ, σβήστε το.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 4, 2017)

Η Καλλιθέα έφερε τον Γενάρη έναν νεαρό Βραζιλιάνο μέσο. Ο νεαρός πρέπει να είναι *ταλέντο *αφού προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον ομάδων της Superleague. Το όνομά του είναι Alexandre de Oliveira Macedo Júnior, αλλά όπως πολλοί Βραζιλιάνοι παίκτες, είναι γνωστός από το παρατσούκλι του: *Talento*.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2017)

https://twitter.com/YouHadOneJ0B/status/890172346765459456






Ο nickel το διέσωσε στην αιωνιότητα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Αν φτιάξουμε νήμα με ονόματα για ... μη καριέρα στην Ελλάδα, θα πρέπει στους πρώτους να μπει ο *Μπέσνικ Χάσι*.

Τελειώνει άμεσα από τον Ολυμπιακό ο Μπέσνικ Χάσι


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2017)

Ήρθε μια γριά απ' την Πόλη κι έφερε τον Μπέσνικ Χάσι.
(Ποιος θα το εξηγήσει στον Θησέα; ) 

Υ.Γ. The Albanian adjective 'besnik', derived from besa, means "faithful", "trustworthy", ie. one who heeps his _word_. Besnik for men and Besa for women continue to be very popular names among Albanians. Wikipedia.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2017)

Earion said:


> (Ποιος θα το εξηγήσει στον Θησέα; )



Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι ακόμα ποιος θα εξηγήσει αυτό το σκίτσο στον Θησέα, αλλά όχι σ' αυτό το νήμα. Στα μουσικογλωσσικά...

http://s.kathimerini.gr/resources/2017-09/xa--9-thumb-large.jpg


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2017)

Impossible! Utterly impossible! :lol:


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2017)

Όλα γίνονται. Αλλά για το σκίτσο... :lol::lol::lol: κι ας καταλαβαίνω τα μισά (ποιός είναι ο Σαντορινιός; Ποιός είναι ο κύριος στα αριστερά της εικόνας; )


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2017)

Αυτός στα αριστερά είναι ο πολιτικός προϊστάμενος εκείνου στα δεξιά. Το Σαντορινιός είναι όνομα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 5, 2018)

Και στο στρατιωτικό ρεπορτάζ του Σκάι, ο Γ. Παλιούρας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2018)

Με συμπάθεια, μετά την εμφάνισή του στη Βουλή στις 21/2, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω την περίπτωση του Παναγιώτη *Πικραμμένου*.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2018)

...
*Αλφρέδο Άμπαλος*: Αργεντινός ποδοσφαιριστής (δεν ξέρω αν είναι μπαλαδόρος ή χαλιαμπάλιας).


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2018)

...
*Page Turner, author* (_Poly Land: My Brutally Honest Adventures in Polyamory_)

Could be a page turner.


*F. A. Page-Turner*, author

Frederic Augustus Blaydes (1845-1931) (who changed his surname to Page-Turner on inheriting the estate of his uncle) was a founder member of Bedfordshire Historical Record Society. He was an antiquarian and best known for his edition for the Harleian Society of _The Visitations of Bedfordshire_ (1884), _Bedfordshire Notes and Queries_ (1882-1893) and _Genealogia Bedfordiensis_ (1890). He was mayor of Bedford twice, a member of several local societies and a benefactor to the County Record Office.

Meh...


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2018)

Andrew Drinkwater, Water Research Centre


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger Kneebone, καθηγητής ιατρικής. Από εδώ: Surgery students 'losing dexterity to stitch patients'


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2018)

Γραφείο τελετών Πολυχρόνης. Σπολλάτη!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γραφείο τελετών Πολυχρόνης. Σπολλάτη!


Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι και πού βασίζει τον ισχυρισμό ότι το όνομά του «αποτελεί εγγύηση για την εξυπηρέτηση». Η μόνη έκφραση που γνωρίζω με το συγκεκριμένο όνομα αποτελεί εγγύηση για εκκενωτές βόθρων, όχι για γραφεία τελετών.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2018)

Zazula said:


> εγγύηση για εκκενωτές βόθρων



:lol:

Προλαβαίνω τον Theseus πριν ρωτήσει:
https://www.slang.gr/definition/4522-xese-mesa-polyxroni

Θυμίζω ότι καλό θα είναι να βάζουμε κόμμα στις προσφωνήσεις, να μη γίνεται ο _Πολυχρόνης_ αντικείμενο του ρήματος...


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2020)

Η κ. Καυγά είναι _προϊσταμένη σχέσεων με τους φορολογούμενους_


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2020)

Και τι υπέροχο οξύμωρο!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 26, 2020)

Μονάδα Φροντίδας Ηλικιωμένων «PATSOUREAS»


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2020)

Tennys Sandgren - επαγγελματίας παίκτης του τένις.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2020)

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=22914177419&searchurl=an=lord+brain&sortby=17&tn=clinical+neurology&cm_sp=snippet-_-srp1-_-title2


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2020)

https://books.google.gr/books/about/The_Symptoms.html?id=yOpdzQEACAAJ&redir_esc=y

_The Symptoms, Nature, Cause, and Cure of a Gonorrhoea_ by William Cockburn


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2020)

Οπότε είναι ευκαιρία να τιμήσουμε, αν δεν το έχουμε ήδη κάνει, και τον Thomas Crapper, που κατά το δεύτερο μισό του 19ου αιώνα έκανε μερικές από τις πιο καίριες εφευρέσεις για την αποχέτευση της τουαλέτας και το καζανάκι.

Και, όχι, ούτε το _crap_ και το _crapper_ βγήκαν από τον Crapper ούτε το αντίστροφο.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Crapper#Origin_of_the_word_"crap"


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Και, όχι, ούτε το _crap_ και το _crapper_ βγήκαν από τον Crapper ούτε το αντίστροφο.


Ίσως όμως η καζούρα που έτρωγε στο σχολείο να τον ώθησε στις συγκεκριμένες αναζητήσεις...


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 7, 2020)

Χτες θυμήθηκα μια παλιά οικογενειακή φίλη που λεγόταν *Νταίζη Μολόχα*. Θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει διεθνή αλυσίδα ανθοπωλείων. 

(Το Νταίζη δεν ξέρω από πού έβγαινε.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> (Το Νταίζη δεν ξέρω από πού έβγαινε.)



Πάντως, πιο πιθανό να βγαίνει από τη _Μαργαρίτα _παρά από τη _Γαρυφαλλιά_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2020)

Νταίζη= Διονυσία, φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2020)

Για τις Ελληνίδες που τις λένε Νταίζη δεν έχω ιδέα.

*Daisy* is a feminine given name. The flower name comes from the Old English word _dægeseage_, meaning "day's eye".

The name Daisy is therefore ultimately derived from this source. Daisy is also a nickname for *Margaret*, used because Marguerite, the French version of that name, is also a French name for the oxeye daisy. It came into popular use in the late Victorian era along with other flower names. Authors Linda Rosenkrantz and Pamela Redmond Satran wrote in their 2007 book _Baby Name Bible_ that Daisy has a "fresh, wholesome, and energetic" image. The name has been used for literary characters such as Daisy Miller, the title character of the novella by Henry James. In Louisa May Alcott's _Little Women_, a character named Margaret is "Meg" to her family, but "Daisy" to her wealthy would-be-friends.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_(given_name)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 8, 2020)

SBE said:


> Νταίζη= Διονυσία, φυσικά.


"Φυσικά";


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2020)

SBE said:


> Νταίζη= Διονυσία, φυσικά.


Γιατί "φυσικά"; Εδώ λέει ότι είναι από το "Δέσποινα".
Πιθανόν και κάποια Διονυσία να το έκανε "Νταίζη", αλλά δεν είναι και αυτονόητο ότι μόνο αυτό ισχύει.
Ούτε στο eortologio.gr δεν έχει το Νταίζη ως υποκοριστικό του Διονυσία.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2020)

Είναι όπως κι ο Ντένης= Διονύσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2020)

Δηλαδή, το πασίγνωστο "Ντένη" για το Διονυσία. Όχι Νταίζη.


----------



## cougr (Jul 11, 2020)

Just for the record: Οι περισσότερες Δέσποινες που γνωρίζω λέγονται Desi ή Dezi και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις Despina. Διονυσίες που γνωρίζω: Denise, Dion, Dionysia, Denni, μία Jenny και μία Soula :s.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2020)

Κι εγώ ξέρω μια Πίστη που τη φωνάζουνε Λίντα.


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 6, 2020)

Τραπεζανογλου, μη εκτελεστικός πρόεδρος τράπεζας
https://www.amna.gr/business/article/479145/Me-trapeziki-adeia-i-Viva-Wallet


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2020)

Sarah Dry, συγγράφισσα του βιβλίου Waters of the World.
https://press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/W/bo27154098.html


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## nickel (May 28, 2021)

The French news agency _AFP_ has become the new fact-checker for Facebook in Greece and Cyprus, the American tech giant has announced.​​“We are pleased to welcome AFP as a fact-checking partner in Greece and Cyprus. AFP is a valuable partner with experienced journalists around the world,” said Sophie *Eyears*, Facebook’s Strategic Partner Development Officer.​​“Together with Ellinika Hoaxes [the current fact-checker], their vital work will help us continue to reduce the spread of Greek-language misinformation on our platforms,” she added.​








AFP becomes Facebook’s fake news watchdog in Greece







www.euractiv.com




​
Ενδιαφέρουσα η είδηση, αλλά εδώ οφείλουμε να υμνήσουμε τη σωστή επιλογή ονόματος για το άτομο που έχει υπό την ευθύνη του τα μάτια και τα αφτιά του Facebook.


----------



## cougr (May 28, 2021)

Cardinal Sin - Ρωμαιοκαθολικός αρχιεπίσκοπος και αργότερα καρδινάλιος. 

Jaime Cardinal Sin ( Wiki)


----------



## cougr (May 29, 2021)

Ακόμα ένα δύο για απόψε:

Dr. Shane Eikenberry, MD
(pronounced: I can bury)
Τέτοιος γιατρός να μου λείπει

Dr. Colin Iatrou (Anaesthetist, Melbourne)


----------



## cougr (Jun 2, 2021)

Δεν θα πρέπει να λείπει από τη λίστα ο
Usain Bolt.

...To bolt is to run as quickly as you can... (vocabulary.com)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2021)

cougr said:


> Δεν θα πρέπει να λείπει από τη λίστα ο
> Usain Bolt.
> 
> ...To bolt is to run as quickly as you can... (vocabulary.com)


Πάντως το ρήμα bolt θεωρείται απ' τα κλασικά αυταντώνυμα (to secure / to flee), οπότε προσωπικά το θεώρησα ρισκέ να μπει εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2021)

Δρακοπούλειο Κέντρο Αιμοδοσίας. Άμεση εξυπηρέτηση στον χώρο σας.


----------



## cougr (Jun 20, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως το ρήμα bolt θεωρείται απ' τα κλασικά αυταντώνυμα (to secure / to flee), οπότε προσωπικά το θεώρησα ρισκέ να μπει εδώ.



Ζαζ, πολύ αυστηρός είσαι.☺
Σου θυμίζω μερικές φράσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα του τύπου:

He bolted out of the blocks
He bolted down the track
He bolted past the leaders, κτλ.


----------



## cougr (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Aug 1, 2021)

Francine Prose- American novelist, short story writer, essayist, and critic.


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2021)

And the winner is...


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2021)

daeman said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> View attachment 6960



Και δεν είναι φωτο-σοπ, παρότι είναι Photo Shop:


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2021)

Παλλήνη; Θα 'χα βάλει (και χάσει) στοίχημα ότι είναι στην Κύπρο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2021)

Κι εγώ από Κύπρο το έκοβα με τέτοιο επώνυμο, αλλά το ότι είναι στην Παλλήνη, καθόλου δεν αποκλείει να είναι Κύπριος.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Sep 26, 2021)

Αν λεγόταν McCarr θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2021)

Είχα κάνει σχετική αναφορά αλλού, αλλά εδώ ανήκει οπωσδήποτε η πληροφορία ότι η γαρδένια ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμήν ενός Βρετανού βοτανολόγου που τον έλεγαν Alexander... *Garden*.


----------



## cougr (Nov 20, 2021)

Zhu Ting (pronounced shoo-ting) - soccer striker, Qingdao FC

Chris Moneymaker - Former World Series Poker Champion.

And one who potentially could've made the list is racing cyclist Lance Armstrong, if only his surname was Legstrong.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2021)

cougr said:


> And one who potentially could've made the list is racing cyclist Lance Armstrong, if only his surname was Legstrong.


...and trumpeter Louis Lungstrong.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2021)

Sun Prairie Fire Department's Lieutenant Les McBurney


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2021)

nickel said:


> Sun Prairie Fire Department's Lieutenant Les McBurney



Punxsutawney Phil says it's going to be a long winter: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Ονόματα-για-καριέρα-στην-Ελλάδα-και-όχι-μόνο.868/post-283742


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2021)

I gave you the shortened version...


----------



## cougr (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2022)

or Ditchim, of course


----------



## cougr (Jan 13, 2022)

daeman said:


> or Ditchim, of course





daeman said:


> or Ditchim, of course


Or, in keeping with the times, Ditchem ( singular, gender neutral)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2022)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι ο (εξαιρετικός) ξυλουργός στην οικοδομή που χτίζεται στη θέση του πατρικού της γυναίκας μου λέγεται Βαγγέλης *Ξύλος*! !!


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2022)

Αφροδίτη Μακρή- αφροδισιολόγος


----------



## cougr (Jan 20, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> ...λέγεται Βαγγέλης *Ξύλος*! !!


Φαντάζομαι, με τέτοιο όνομα, πόσο θα έχει σιχαθεί το άκουσμα της φράσης: Ξύλε, θα φας ξύλο!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2022)

cougr said:


> Ξύλε, θα φας ξύλο!


Είναι το λεγόμενο «χτύπα Ξύλο!».


----------



## cougr (Jan 24, 2022)

Lawyer: Sue Yoo


----------



## cougr (Jan 24, 2022)

Oakland Zoo President & CEO, Dr. Joel Parrott, Announces Retirement After 37 Years​Oakland Zoo 
January 25, 2021






Oakland Zoo President & CEO, Dr. Joel Parrott, Announces Retirement After 37 Years | Oakland Zoo







www.oaklandzoo.org


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2022)

Chop chop.

not a hoax:
https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-chopp-3aa14436/
http://hoaxes.org/weblog/comments/dr_richard_chopp


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2022)

Αυτό το είδα στην τηλεόραση. President of the Royal Horticultural Society, Keith Weed.


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2022)

Τι να σου κάνει κι αυτός, με τέτοιο επώνυμο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2022)

Εκτός από τα ονόματα για καριέρα, υπάρχουν και τα ονόματα για καταστροφή της καριέρας, π.χ. Pincher, Groper κ.τ.ό.









Chris Pincher suspended as Tory MP after groping allegation


The former deputy chief whip will no longer sit as a Tory MP, after allegations he groped two men.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 6, 2022)

Στην Κω:


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2022)

Αυτό είναι λιγο παλιότερο, αλλά τα ονόματα δεν είναι ανέκδοτο. 
Bob Diamond appoints ex-Barclays colleague Rich Ricci to lead Panmure Gordon​Rich Ricci: American investment banker
Bob Diamond: American investment banker, former CEO of Barclays
Και το κερασάκι: 
_He replaces Ian Axe, who “resigned with immediate effect” according to a separate announcement._
Φαντάζομαι τίτλο ταμπλόιντ Ian Axe got the axe.


----------



## cougr (Jul 8, 2022)

Tiger Woods - professional golfer

• A *wood* is a type of club used in the sport of golf. Woods have longer shafts and larger, rounder heads than other club types, and are used to hit the ball longer distances than other








Wood (golf) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2022)

Επομένως κάποια μέρα θα πάρει το Γουιμπλεντον η Μαρία Ρακέτα.


----------



## Katsik35 (Jul 8, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει στο νόημα του νήματος αλλά είδα πρόσφατα αυτή την πινακίδα:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2022)

Δεν είναι ανώνυμος εταιρεία, αλλά πασίγνωστος όπως και να 'χει.



SBE said:


> Επομένως κάποια μέρα θα πάρει το Γουιμπλεντον η Μαρία Ρακέτα.


Επιτέλους! Να κερδίσει στο απλό γυναικών και μια Ιταλίδα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2022)

Στον Βόλο, φλεβοτομές + βλάστηση.


----------



## cougr (Jul 9, 2022)

Στέλιος Σιδέρης- Σιδηροκατασκευές


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2022)

daeman said:


> View attachment 7338
> 
> Στον Βόλο, φλεβοτομές + βλάστηση.


Θα 'ταν πολύ προχώ να 'ταν και ιδιοκτήτρια καπηλειού — αφού φλεβοτόμος = σκνίπα.


----------



## cougr (Jul 26, 2022)

Με το συμπάθιο:
Obstetrician - Gynaecologist 


Spoiler


----------



## cougr (Jul 26, 2022)

Σταύρος Οικονομίδης​Οικονομικός Διευθυντής


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Oct 30, 2022)

@dharvatis
Το είχα δει τις προάλλες στο περιοδικό Australian Doctor και θα το έβαζα εδώ αλλά μεσολάβησαν άλλα πράγματα κι έπειτα το ξέχασα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2022)

Dr. Georgios Iatropoulos 
Medical Oncologist









Dr Georgios Iatropoulos: "There's no doubt that breast screening saves lives"


With the backdrop of Breast Cancer Awareness month Neos Kosmos spoke to Dr Georgios Iatropoulos, an oncologist and cancer specialist to discuss in depth the latest developments, statistics, research breakthroughs, …




neoskosmos.com


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2022)

Όχι ακριβώς όνομα για καριέρα καρδιολόγου, αλλά οπωσδήποτε το κατάλληλο όνομα για τη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση.

*Δημήτρης Ρίχτερ (Γενικός Γραμματέας του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Καρδιολογίας): «Αύξηση των εμφραγμάτων τις πρώτες 4 ημέρες μετά από μεγάλο σεισμό»*









Δημήτρης Ρίχτερ: «Αύξηση των εμφραγμάτων τις πρώτες 4 ημέρες μετά από μεγάλο σεισμό» | mynews.gr


Αύξηση των εμφραγμάτων τις πρώτες 4 ημέρες μετά από έναν μεγάλο σεισμό παρατηρείται διαχρονικά, σύμφωνα με τον Γενικό Γραμματέα του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος




www.mynews.gr


----------



## cougr (Dec 5, 2022)

Dr. Sandy Hill
Mountaineer and author of "Mountain".





Sandy Hill (mountaineer) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2022)

cougr said:


> Dr. Sandy Hill
> Mountaineer and author of "Mountain".


From a hill to a mountain. That's the epitome of ambition. Reminds me of the film _The Englishman who Went up a Hill but Came down a Mountain_.








The Englishman who Went up a Hill but Came down a Mountain - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pontios (Dec 19, 2022)

Έτυχε να μάθω (χθες) ότι ο πρόεδρος της _Ομοσπονδίας_ Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών _Ζαχαροπλαστών_ Ελλάδος ακούει στο όνομα Γιάννης Γλυκός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2022)

pontios said:


> ακούει στο όνομα Γιάννης Γλυκός.


Ακούει, αλλά από ευγένεια και συνήθεια. Γιατί, κανονικά, είναι Γιάννης Γλύκος.


----------



## pontios (Dec 20, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ακούει, αλλά από ευγένεια και συνήθεια. Γιατί, κανονικά, είναι Γιάννης Γλύκος.


Αδίκησε τον εαυτο του, τότε ... αφού η λέξη γλυκός (_με τον τόνο στο όμικρον) _είναι "επίθετο." (it's both an adjective and a surname)


----------



## cougr (Dec 27, 2022)

Dr. Corona Rintawan- Head of Covid Taskforce 

*Indonesia picks Dr. Corona to lead coronavirus response*
https://www.arabnews.com/node/1640731/world


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2022)

cougr said:


> Dr. Corona Rintawan- Head of Covid Taskforce


«Βάλανε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα»


----------

